# SCOUTING



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Went out scouting tonight for the first time this year. I was kind of disappointed becasue i only found one field with about 200 hundred geese in it. I saw one other with about 30 in it, but definetly wasn't as many as i was expecting to see. I also never saw a flock in the air. I am guessing they were just flying off close sloughs to the fields. Also the wheat fields in the area were only about ten to twenty percent harvested. the area i scouted was one I never hunted last year and i will have to scout it again to determine if i will this year. The good thing i did see was there was a ton of ducks in sloughs. I though there were a ton last year but there were even more this year. I did see two ducklings that were still in fuzz also. Also saw a ton of deer including a pair dandy bucks, one eight and one ten pointer. Overall it was a fun afternoon 

My questions for you guys is it too early to rule out an area to hunt? And how do you guys scout for birds?

I just drive around like a mad man looking in the fields. Should i get out early and try to find them on the loafing ponds and watch them go to the fields and is morning scouting more effective before the season starts?

Any help would be great


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Jesus you've already done more scouting than I have done in my life. Which is fantastic because we should really whack them. Send me an e-mail if we are going to go whack some clays. And I wouldn't rule an area out, might be a good late season spot or what not, however don't waste time on a spot thats dry early.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hunting pressure, depleted food source, freshly cut fields (new food source), worked up fields, new birds to the area, and any changes in accumulated precipitation/or lack there of are just some of the many factors that will determine and alter your scouting areas throughout the season. So to answer your question of selling out on a certain area this early (esp in the harvest season)-----A big fat No. (Very bad idea.) :wink:

Like you said: Your best bet is to get out to where you know they're roosting, keep your distance, be patient, and you'll find their breakfast table. (The morning is your better bet.)

Words for the wise in the early going: If you know the County(s) well enough; find the more discrete, public foreign birds and shhhhh.....Certain areas are bound to be a circus on given weekends so go put some extra miles on b/c having plans B, C & D makes life a helluva lot easier on occasion.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

For early season, I'd be somewhat picky if an area doesn't show much promise right now. Considering birds don't move all that far from roost this time of year, and they aren't migrating, I wouldn't expect a serious number of birds moving into an area that's shown nothing. However, that's not to say it won't happen, I just wouldn't expect it.

How do I scout. I just head to an area I've seen them before and start driving. I look at fields as I drive but I pay much closer attention to the sky. 75% of fields that I find I find because the birds lead me there. It might only be a flock of 10, but when they find the dinner plate there could be any number of birds on the same spot.

If I can't find them by driving and looking I just stop the truck and sit on the tailgate with the binocs on the horizon. Pick a quiet spot when you do this and listen closely, sometimes you'll hear them and it will at least give a hint as in what direction to go.

But like bandman said, you can't rule out an area for the whole season. Things will change once the guns start to roar and the frost starts to nip at the ground. That's when you can get some of the best later season hunting. Ever notice how sometimes in late October you'll drive by a body of water at about 11am and see geese sitting on it, even though you've driven by that same pond or lake hundreds of times and never seen a goose on it once? Yeah, that's because those birds just came into the area and have no clue what's going on. If you would have had decoys out somewhere where they could have seen them, they probably would have come in like September 4 month olds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've found that areas that have landowners shooting at geese in the summer can really put the geese in MIA mode. They won't stay visible from the road and will often roost in the middle of sections and feed right off of it.

I'm heading out all weekend to knock on doors...never too early or late.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks for the help guys, i hope my area from last year still has birds.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

There is 500+ geese up to the north of you justin  I've been out scouting every night since this past saturday and was out the last 2 mornings with the dekes and video camera :beer: ..Although the morning when 100+ geese committed into our spread, was the morning we forgot the camera :withstupid: Then yesterday morning we went out again, couple HUNDRED DUCKS!! caught the lens of my camera and have a short clip of the ducks!

Where I hunt, there is only 2 roost ponds so its pretty easy to sit on a hilltop to wait and watch for the geese to get off the refuge :beer:

Im still trying to figure out how to post the video, but when i figure it out, ill post it...only 1 minute long, but iget alot of ducks on tape and its my first time trying out the whole taping thing!


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

For those of you who have been out doing some scouting, what time are the birds hitting the field? I am going out tomorrow for my first scouting trip of the year in the eastern part of the state. A few of the areas I like to hunt I like to watch the birds leave the roost as they can be difficult to spot in the field due to lack of roads and hilly terrain.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I was out scouting tonight for the first time this year and when I arrived at my spots at about 6pm the birds were already in the fields. I was disappointed by the numbers I saw and also found that the birds were really scattered with the largest concentration holding about 75 birds scattered in family groups. I saw lats of different fields containing only 6-8 geese, but a few of them were loaded with ducks. I am heading out later in the week to try to find something better for the rest of next weekend. Best of luck to everyone, we are getting close now!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I've found that areas that have landowners shooting at geese in the summer can really put the geese in MIA mode. They won't stay visible from the road and will often roost in the middle of sections and feed right off of it.
> 
> I'm heading out all weekend to knock on doors...never too early or late.


My buddy Lyle talked to farmer who said he has been shooting them all summer and can't get rid of them. Told us to fill up a pick-up box on Sat. With seven guys I hope that we can. 8)


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

went scouting again in an area where i had not been seeing any geese and found 2 good feeds of at least 200 birds in each. i hope they don't bug out, season can't come soon enough :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on... 200, Get us a field of 1000. 
You know all of us shoot like blind kids, and our decoy spread is to put it nicely hideous. 
I was thinking... which is never a good idea.... Maybe we shoot geese until we each have 1 or 2 birds left, and then try and whack some bands???
good idea, or no? I would hate to put out all these decoys and limit out in 5 mins. Plus its always nice to get some more jewelry for the lanyard.

Trevor by the way is a little older, but a nice guy. Bought an FA layout blind, in shadow grass, or max 4 so he should be set for Monday. Doesn't call, so it will just be you, Honker, and me. We better get your other buddies on the flags.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What's funny is I would take a 100-bird feed over a 1000-bird feed in September. Too many times the birds don't come back to the big feeds...I've tested this theory enough now. But sadly, if I had 2 feeds - 100-bird feed and 1000-bird feed I'd still go for the 1000, despite this post. What a hypocrite.  It's just too tempting I guess, but hopefully some day I'll learn self control. 

Scouting has been good for us, but the birds are generally coming out late in my areas.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

If you try and hold out for bands you will probably be sitting in that field for a couple weeks!!! Welcome to North Dakota home to the Giant Bald Canada Goose.

Depending on how many guys we have going we normally will look for a field with about 100 to 150.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I am going out tonight. Got two fields picked out that are holding 200-300 birds each. 1 pea field and 1 barley field, hopefully hit one up on saturday and one up on sunday. Can't fricken wait man, lol. I can already see them black feet coming down, haha. :beer: :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't you use death row calls??


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah man, I got quite a few calls, I got Grounds, Death Row, Feather Duster, I think thats all of them. I might be blowing the short drop for opener, lol. na probably not, more then likely hitting up the grounds or feather duster cause they are tunned to be a really low honk for them resident canada's. Bust out the other calls when the migration is on.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Im using my Little Man and I will show you what high pitched whacked out spits can do on geese, resident or not.

HOPEFULLY... this call did wonders for me last year, all year, early season included. Haven't had a chance to hunt NoDak like we are doing, so I guess we will see.
Now this is fun between hunting buddies, so takem don't get all out of whack.


----------

